# Removing front decal on moto bikes...



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got my le champ sl today :thumbsup: 
Disappointingly, I can't ride until the pedals come  
So far the bike looks very very nice except...


The front "Motobecane Circa 1923" looks pretty chincy. 

Can it just be pulled off? (Seems like it could) Is there any reason why I should not try to pull it off?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I assume you mean the circular metal-like sticker on the front of the head tube, right? If so, yes it can be removed. Go slow pulling it off. Don't use a razor blade unless you feel confident you won't take any paint off. It will leave a VERY sticky residue that you can get off with some Goo-Gone. I did it on my Wife's bike and found that it actually looked better with the sticker on, but that's JMO. Good luck and be patient.


----------



## fredly00 (Aug 15, 2007)

I took most of the logos off my moto, 
I used a small knife to cut the clear coat at the edge
of the stickers, then I used tweezers and my fingernails..
tweezers actually worked the best.. I was able to get
most stickers off in less than two minutes and in a couple
cases I got the sticker off in one piece.

WD40 will take off the glue residue..
there will be a fine edge of clear coat that can be buffed down
with a lite rubbing compound.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

How's the bike look with no identifying marks?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Good question; fredly, do you have any photos you can post? If so, that would be great. I have been thinking about doing the same thing so I can put my own custom graphics on it.


----------



## fredly00 (Aug 15, 2007)

You can see some images here LINK
the close up shows the "edge" left on the paint..

I haven't touched it up with compound yet... I think 
I'm going to keep the motobecane on there, but
you never know.

I orginally wanted the blue on blue record.. but they ran out of those
really fast,

I started on the seat tube, there were some vertical moto... stickers.
then took of the 7005AL stickers

Please be kind.. the water bottle cages are coming off, I don't use them
now(camelback) so might as well take them off.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

honestly, the pink cages are kind of nice


----------



## fredly00 (Aug 15, 2007)

vpkb said:


> honestly, the pink cages are kind of nice


Ok now your just being mean... 

should have seen them before when they were on my
bright green Haro MTB....


----------

